# Anyone knows this song?



## rayho (Sep 19, 2010)

Anyone knows what's the name of this song? Who's the singer? Many thanks! : )


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

There's a sub-forum for this.
The song isn't remotely classical.
And I guess you could find it by typing the lyrics on google/yahoo.


----------



## rayho (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Jan, 
Thanks for your reply....
What kind of music it should be? Actually I'm not familiar with music.... Pls kindly advise ...
I tried to find it through yahoo/google.... but still couldn't find it....
Where is the sub-forum?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sammy Davis jr used to sing this. I'm not sure if this is him though, but it could be. 

Ask on a forum about traditional pop singers or crooners. You know, Frank Sinatra, Tony Bennett, Peggy Lee, Rosemary Clooney, Dean Martin....if you ask on a forum dedicated to any of those people they will probably know the answer.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan said:


> There's a sub-forum for this. The song isn't remotely classical.





rayho said:


> . . . Where is the sub-forum?


Sub-forum: Non-Classical Music. The forum staff have relocated the thread to its present location.


----------



## rayho (Sep 19, 2010)

Sammy Davis jr have a song called Once in a lifetime..... but it's a different song....

I tried to search through internet with the pop singers u mentioned.... but couldn't find anything close...

Many thanks anyways! : )


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

rayho said:


> Sammy Davis jr have a song called Once in a lifetime..... but it's a different song....
> 
> I tried to search through internet with the pop singers u mentioned.... but couldn't find anything close...
> 
> Many thanks anyways! : )


You misunderstand me. I'm not suggesting that the song is from any of those singers. What I'm saying is that if you ask on a forum dedicated to any of these artists that it's members will probably know the answer because it's the same type of music. Kinda like that on a Verdi forum they would also recognize a Puccini aria.


----------

